# What are the signs of an overweight puppy?



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Just wondering if Lord is overweight...


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm guessing he looks chubby or you wouldn't be asking? Not to be a ******** but that's a pretty much foolproof way of knowing. I suppose others may add being overly lethargic and other symptoms like that.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You should be able to feel the pups ribs with just a gentle pressure. They shouldn't be very prominent (sticking out), and you shouldn't have to really dig in to feel them. That's always been the indicator I go by, others may have other suggestions. How much does he weigh just out of curiosity?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You should be able to feel the pups ribs with just a gentle pressure. They shouldn't be very prominent (sticking out), and you shouldn't have to really dig in to feel them. That's always been the indicator I go by, others may have other suggestions. How much does he weigh just out of curiosity?
> 
> Julie and Jersey


My vet told me just what Jersey's Mom said along with being able to see a well defined "waist" when you look down at his back. She also said no big rolls side to side when he walks.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I was always told not to worry about a chubby puppy because they grow so quickly..one week their chubby and a few weeks later they've grown and thinned out a bit..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our vet said they should be thin enough that they "grow" when they eat. you can look at Layla and tell when it's dinner time, her little belly will be all tucked in.

our vet is also trying to keep her 1-2 pounds underweight, so her joints can grow and stabalize without the added pressure on them. He is very happy with her, you can't see her ribs though. (she is 18wks, & 30 pounds)


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You should be able to feel the pups ribs with just a gentle pressure. They shouldn't be very prominent (sticking out), and you shouldn't have to really dig in to feel them. That's always been the indicator I go by, others may have other suggestions. How much does he weigh just out of curiosity?
> 
> Julie and Jersey



I just weighed him.. He is 41 lbs and he'll be 17 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

could you take a picture of him,standing but from the side!.
40pds is a lot but yr boy could have big bones and be tall!.Picture would help!.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> could you take a picture of him,standing but from the side!.
> 40pds is a lot but yr boy could have big bones and be tall!.Picture would help!.


I agree that a picture would help, 40lbs sounds big, but then again he might just be a big boy..


----------

